# How popular?



## Leah_xx

How popular is your babies name?
Lets play a game and see how many people have your babies first and middle name.
Put down your babies first and middle name and 
I will keep a chart. and we will see who wins every week. haha
Gracelynn Elizabeth is my daughters

**2/23/11**
In the lead for the girls are: first name(s) Lily and middle name is Elizabeth
In the lead for the boys are: first name(s) Jack, Noah and Aiden and middle name(s) Michael, James, George and Alexander
**2/24/11
In the lead for the girls are: First name(s) is still Lily with Ava one behind it and middle name(s) is Elizabeth with Rose one behind it.
In the lead for the boys are: First name(s)Caleb and Noah and Middle name(s) are Alexander, George, Harry, James, Michael and Matthew.
**2/27/11**
In the leads for the girls are: First names(s) Ava and middle name(s) Elizabeth.
In the leads for the boys are: First name(s)Caleb, Jack, Luke and Noah and middle(s) Michael with Alexander behind by one.
**3/1/11**
In the leads for the girls are: First names(s) Ava and middle name(s) Elizabeth.
In the leads for the boys are: First name(s)Caleb, Jack, Luke and Noah and middle(s) Michael and James
**3/4/11**
In the leads for the girls are: First names(s) Ava and middle name(s) Elizabeth.
In the leads for the boys are: First name(s) Aiden,Caleb,Connor, Jack, Luke and Noah and middle(s) Michael and James

/


Girls(first) 
Abbie-I 
Adelaide-I 
Aliyah-I
Alexie-I
Amara-I
Amari-I
Amelia-I
Amilie-I
Arianna-I
Ava-IIII
Avalon-I
Daisy-I
Delilah-I
Ellie-I
Emily-II
Esmee-I
Evelyn-I
Fayth-I
Gracelynn- I 
Grace-I
Harriet-I
Isabella-I
Jayden-I
Jaymee-I
Jessica-I
Kacey-I
Kailynn-I
Kailee-I
Katherine-I
Kayla-I 
Kaya-I 
Kayt-I
Lily-III
Lyrik-I
Madalynn-I
Madison-I
Mia-I
Paige-I
Raphaelle-I
Robyn-I
Summer-I
Victoria-I
Zoe-I


Girls(middle)
Ann-III
Anna-I
Brooke-I
Christina-I
Cynthia-Ann-I
Edith-I
Elizabeth- IIIIIIIIII
Faith-II
Georgina-I
Grace-III
Hudson-I
Jane-II
Lea-I
Lee-II
Louise-I
Lucy-I
Lynn-I
Mae-I
Marie-I
Margaret-I
Mary-I
Meadow-I
Mia-I
Michelle-II
Noelle-I
Olivia-I
Sarah-I
Scarlett-I
Summer-I
Suzanna-I
Sylvia-I
Rae-I
Rose-IIIIII






Boys(first)
Aiden-II
Allan-I
Caleb-II
Connor-II
Danyl-I
Elias-I
Harley-I
Isaac-I
Jack-II
Jake-I
Joseph-I
Kenneth-I
Kian-I
Frazer-I
Lane-I
Lewis-I
Logan-I
Luke-II
Mason-I
Max-I
Maxxie-I
Michael-I
Mikah-I
Noah-II
Oliver-I
Oscar-I
Owen-I
Phineas-I
Quintin-I
Rory-I
Samuel-I
Shaun-I
Sebastian-I
Taye-I
Theo-I




Boys(middle)
Alexander-II
Aidan-I
Armand-I
Clinton-I
Daniel-I
David-I
Dean-I
Edmund-I
Edward-I
Eli-I
Ewan-I
Fox-I
George-II
Harry-II
Jack-I
James-III
Joe-I
John-I
Joseph-II
Luca-I
Malcom-I
Matthew-II
Michael-III
Oscar-I
Philip-I
Oliver-I
Owen-I
Patrick-I
Ray-I
Sirius-I
Stephen-I
Steven-I
Thomas-II
William-II


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet Sarah 
and
Max Aidan 

:D


----------



## Rhio92

Connor Ewan :flower: x


----------



## Youngling

Jack Luca


----------



## lb

Kayla Cynthia-Ann


----------



## vinteenage

Phineas Matthew


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava Grace


----------



## Tilliepink

Caleb Armand
Alexie Lynn

cute thread!


----------



## stephx

Ava may

X


----------



## rjb

Adelaide Hudson :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin william david


----------



## amygwen

Kenneth Alexander


----------



## xgem27x

Frazer Michael :baby:

Maxxie Joe :baby:


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah Faith x


----------



## hcf1990

Lewis Owen x


----------



## LoisP

Shaun Steven


----------



## faolan5109

Lane Alexander

WOOO Amy got one lol


----------



## divershona

kaya elizabeth louise


----------



## Mellie1988

Grace Mia 
&
Theo (he has no middle name, we couldn't decide on one :haha: I hope he doesn't mind when he is older :blush: ) 

x


----------



## annawrigley

Noah Patrick :flow:


----------



## stefni_x

Abbie Edith Anna :) xxx


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna Christina Marie

Glad to see my LO isn't the only one with 2 middle names :haha:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Kacey Rose :flow: x


----------



## _laura

Max :haha: think it's one of our most popular boys names!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia Sylvia Grace :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Ooooh Grace is pretty popularr tooo hehe 

x


----------



## Burchy314

Jayden Elizabeth

Jayden is a really common name for a boy, but not for girls.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik Marie


----------



## x__amour

Victoria Noëlle. :D


----------



## aidensxmomma

Aiden Thomas
&
Madalynn Ann


----------



## vhal_x

Allan James x


----------



## Thaynes

Michael Ray

I just though this was funny and so im sharing this too, 

I have a teacher that for her and her brother, her parent named them the most common baby name of that year. then with her sister they had a list of the top ten baby names and just let the older ones pick.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Kailynn Michelle <3


----------



## lizardbreath

Jaymee Elizabeth 
Ill know in a Maximum of 8 days if this baby is 
Katherine Michelle or Joshua Isaac so Ill update as soon as I know 

Jamie is a really really common name here for both sexes but I hate the spelling always looked like Jammie to me lol I wanted a jay-mee not a jammie


----------



## amygwen

faolan5109 said:


> Lane Alexander
> 
> WOOO Amy got one lol

Copy cat! haha, jk! ;)
i'd be the copy cat since Lane is older than Kenneth!! haha


----------



## Jem_x3

Isabella Rose :flower:


----------



## 08marchbean

Paige (she doesnt have a middle name)


----------



## SophieGrace

Daisy Mae xx :flower:


----------



## Neferet

Isaac Sirius =]


----------



## mum#1

Samuel Dean :)


----------



## Lilys mummy

Lily Scarlett Brooke
&
Maddison Ruby Faith 
:)


----------



## faolan5109

amygwen said:


> faolan5109 said:
> 
> 
> Lane Alexander
> 
> WOOO Amy got one lol
> 
> Copy cat! haha, jk! ;)
> i'd be the copy cat since Lane is older than Kenneth!! hahaClick to expand...

lol yeah but not by a lot I dont think. Plus he name just kind of came out of my mouth when he was born. Not the one I planned on lol.


----------



## laura1991

Lily Mary


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke Stephen


----------



## MissMamma

Raphaelle Lucy


----------



## stephaniexx

Lily Elizabeth


----------



## pinkribbon

Jake Michael x


----------



## Jellyt

Evelyn Meadow


----------



## lauram_92

Oliver George :kiss:


----------



## flutterbywing

Noah Daniel

Summer Lea

Jak Harry


----------



## Leah_xx

flutterbywing said:


> Noah Daniel
> 
> Summer *Lea*
> Jak Harry

is it pronouced Lee or le-ah


----------



## lucy_x

Amari Rose


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

Aiden George :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

mikah eli james


----------



## Tanara

_Girl
First Fayth
Middle Lee
Middle Rose

Boy
First Taye
Middle Matthew_


----------



## midwestbelle

Caleb Clinton


----------



## lily123

Esmee Georgina Rae.


----------



## faolan5109

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> mikah eli james

Thats my best friends name Mikah(though he spells it Micah). Thats too cool


----------



## Becyboo__x

Boy
(first)Mason 
(middle)Jack


----------



## Star wildcat

Sebastian Joseph :dust:


----------



## amybean

emily rose, jessica jane :flow:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

First name: Rory!
Middle names: Fox and Oliver
Surname: Power
Fox is DEFINITELY not common LOL


----------



## lily123

Yasmin, your son's name is awesome! x


----------



## shelx

havnt seen any other babies callith his spelling on this site. or know any at all actually
anyone know any?
x


----------



## xgem27x

shelx said:


> havnt seen any other babies calld 'Danyl' with his spelling on this site. or know any at all actually
> anyone know any?
> x

I know a Danyal :)

Is your sons name pronounced like 'Daniel' btw or is it like 'Dan-Ill' ??

Also there was that guy Danyl Johnson on X Factor few years back, I think he was a school teacher or something?!?


----------



## Char.due.jan

Luke Harry


----------



## Gemz01

Ava Elizabeth :flower:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

lily123 said:


> Yasmin, your son's name is awesome! x

Thanks!! I love the name Fox, but you should have seen the registrar woman's face when I said I wanted it! She goes to me "erm....he might ask you WHY when he's older...."
OH was mortified as he only wanted "normal" names! I just said, "well we might aswell make the most out of having a cool surname like Power...."
:haha:


----------



## annawrigley

I didnt realise his surname was Power, I thought that was a middle name... There was a boy in my class whose middle name was Powers ;)


----------



## MissMamma

Anna noah looks so much like you! :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

2 Luke's???? WHAT?


----------



## annawrigley

Haha soz Alice


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Grrrrr :(


----------



## casann

Oscar Philip Michael is my sons name and my little girls name will be Amilie Margaret Rose


----------



## mixedmama

Ava Olivia Elizabeth


----------



## KiansMummy

Only just seen this thread.. my lo has 2 middle names hes called Kian Joseph James xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Robyn Summer 

and 

Logan Oscar 

:cloud9: 

xoxox


----------



## Jemma_x

Connor Edward


----------



## lizardbreath

Katherine Michelle is what We named our other little girl


----------



## EffyKat

Adam John Malcolm


----------



## Leah_xx

lizardbreath said:


> Katherine Michelle is what We named our other little girl

*Congrats!!!!*


----------



## shelx

xgem27x said:


> shelx said:
> 
> 
> havnt seen any other babies calld 'Danyl' with his spelling on this site. or know any at all actually
> anyone know any?
> x
> 
> I know a Danyal :)
> 
> Is your sons name pronounced like 'Daniel' btw or is it like 'Dan-Ill' ??
> 
> Also there was that guy Danyl Johnson on X Factor few years back, I think he was a school teacher or something?!?Click to expand...

oo close lol! its pronounced like 'daniel'

yeahhh thats where we got danyl's name, he was born a week or 2 after the x-factor final that year lol :D
x


----------



## jenny_wren

mines

emily suzanna rose

:thumbup:

​


----------



## abbSTAR

Harley William :flower:


----------



## Srrme

Elias Edmund (His first name is pronounced uh-ly-is -- a lot of people mess up and pronounce it ee-lee-is or el-ee-is, drives me nuts.)


----------



## Mum2#1

Zoe Elizabeth :)


----------



## Kelloggz187

DD - Mia
DS - Joseph Thomas 
xx


----------



## x-xJenix-x

Ellie Jayne
:)


----------



## CSweets

Kayt Elizabeth :)


----------



## Shabutie

Amara Lee

:flower:


----------



## MrsEngland

Delilah Grace


----------



## MommyGrim

Avalon Ann =]


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kailee Elizabeth Ann yea its kinda long


----------



## Leah_xx

purple_kiwi said:


> Kailee Elizabeth Ann yea its kinda long

My daughters full name is 27 letters lond


----------



## 17thy

Emerald Koi


----------



## tasha41

Elyse Maureen, lol. Neither are very popular!


----------



## annawrigley

Catherine_17 said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> Kailee Elizabeth Ann yea its kinda long
> 
> My daughters full name is 27 letters londClick to expand...

Noah's is 22 I thought that was bad enough, everyone always makes fun of it like gasping for breath in the middle of it and stuff lol. Also the first part of his surname is his Dad's surname and his family are always like "Oh when he's at school everyone will just call him that and drop your half of the name" Umm, no they wont. I have a double-barelled name and no-one has ever known me as Anna Wrigley (except on here cos my full name was too long for a username :rofl:)
But thats another rant for another day


----------



## Leah_xx

annawrigley said:


> Catherine_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> Kailee Elizabeth Ann yea its kinda long
> 
> My daughters full name is 27 letters londClick to expand...
> 
> Noah's is 22 I thought that was bad enough, everyone always makes fun of it like gasping for breath in the middle of it and stuff lol. Also the first part of his surname is his Dad's surname and his family are always like "Oh when he's at school everyone will just call him that and drop your half of the name" Umm, no they wont. I have a double-barelled name and no-one has ever known me as Anna Wrigley (except on here cos my full name was too long for a username :rofl:)
> But thats another rant for another dayClick to expand...

Yeah everyone says im torturing my child by giving her such a long name. But i loved the name and wanted her to have that name.


----------



## Burchy314

Jayden Elizabeth Thompson..that is 23 letters long. My name is 25 letters long.


----------



## Nov2010Momma

Lilly Anne Grace. she has 2 middle names since we couldn't decide :flowers:


----------



## RachelRae

Jaxon James :flower:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia's is 26 letters long including surname :haha:


----------



## Embovstar

My son has 3 names!!

Isaac, Robert James.

Nicola xx


----------



## lulu35

chloe....(no middle name)


----------



## halas

Gabrielle somaya 
Noah Levon


----------



## sparkledust

Joshua Daniel


----------



## bumpy_j

Joel Kurt Alexander


----------



## 112110

Brayden Riley!


----------



## heather92

Trinity Elaine =)


----------



## xSophieBx

Lily Olivia x


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe Grace Patricia


----------



## AirForceWife7

Brenna Nicole


----------



## Christine1993

Aidan Craig


----------



## bbyno1

I know soo many Ava's & Lily's aswell x


----------



## sophie0909uk

Archie samuel James


----------



## Marlarky

Aaron. no middle name :flow:


----------



## amandakelley

Brayden Micheal :)


----------

